# Best Wet Look Wax........



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Just wondering what would be the best wet, glossy, mirror shine wax you can get for a black car?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any, wax makes minimal difference to looks imo. machine polishing gives the 'best' results - its (nearly) all in the prep.. no point using a £100 wax, for example, on swirly paint


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

How about this?

When Evolution is released it is most definitely worth looking in to...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361374


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

-Kev- said:


> any, wax makes minimal difference to looks imo. machine polishing gives the 'best' results - its (nearly) all in the prep.. no point using a £100 wax, for example, on swirly paint


What Kev said. Ensure your paint is perfect (or as close to perfect as you want to get it) before applying the wax or sealant.

IMO think more along the lines of wax is a protectant.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Victoria Wax Concours or Raceglaze 55... really does add what you're looking for.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

My paint is in great shape im only asking because i've heard people on here saying about different waxes giving mirror shine ect i just thought waxes protected the polish and glaze ect underneth i never thought that different waxes give glossy mirror shine that's why i was asking


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Spoony said:


> Victoria Wax Concours or Raceglaze 55... really does add what you're looking for.


These are the 2 waxes i've heard people talking about :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Waxes do help but it always comes down to a brand whore fight


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Another wax they were talking about was R222 Carnauba Wax


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

sean ryan said:


> My paint is in great shape im only asking because i've heard people on here saying about different waxes giving mirror shine ect i just thought waxes protected the polish and glaze ect underneth i never thought that different waxes give glossy mirror shine that's why i was asking


depends who you speak to, unfortunately it can be a very controversial subject so you will either get a lot of replies or not many

I strongly believe that waxes can give different finishes personally, but others will be opposite end of the scale. :devil:

edit* for mirror shine I would recommend Powermaxed monsoon or ODK Sterling, for a more in depth warm/glossy shine I'd consider ODK Glamour


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

My black focus looked very wet and glossy with finis wax, fusso soft 99 and c2v3. C2v3 seems to be the most "glassy" although it's not a wax.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Pinnacle souveran if your not bothered about durability. Never have I seen a wax give such a wet look


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

ODK Sterling is a good shout as well as Glamour, good offer on at the moment...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367234

I used Blackfire Midnight Sun and Zymol Concours at the weekend both gave a lovely finish.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

50ml swissvax onyx for £20
No show wax will beat it for gloss


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

vics concours and Pinnacle souveran are very good, r222 is nice but i like it better on light colours.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you have a max budget?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Everyone knows its pledge....spray on wipe off


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

For Carnuba wax lovers , you must read this 

http://togwt1980.blogspot.com/2015/05/carnauba-brasilia-wax-part-ii.html

Carnauba (Brasilia) Wax: Part II

Big THANK YOU to TOGWT .


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Dougnorwich said:


> Everyone knows its pledge....spray on wipe off


:lol:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

suds said:


> Do you have a max budget?


No it was just to see people's opinion's and their's some good one's :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

TYPH3OUS said:


> My black focus looked very wet and glossy with finis wax, fusso soft 99 and c2v3. C2v3 seems to be the most "glassy" although it's not a wax.


BH Finis wax is my go to wax i love the stuff but yesterday i used ''Soft99 KOG'' on my car and it look's awesome but when the sun hit the paint it diden't flake pop like Finis wax it looked really dark instead but still look's good


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Obsession phaenna used the other week on misses black zafira after few problems removing it ( now resolved) very impressed nice deep wet look


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Polishangel famous


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Kyle 86 said:


> 50ml swissvax onyx for £20
> No show wax will beat it for gloss


Yeah ok😆


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

sean ryan said:


> BH Finis wax is my go to wax i love the stuff but yesterday i used ''Soft99 KOG'' on my car and it look's awesome but when the sun hit the paint it diden't flake pop like Finis wax it looked really dark instead but still look's good


I cant say this wax better than this wax because it personal preference , as a combo I can tell there great combos works very well and achieve great result

My favourite combos

-Britemax Blackmax glaze and Victoria Collectors - glassy and wet , dynamic finish , clarity , mirror finish .

-P21s prewax and Concours wax - glassy and wet , mirror fiinsh , super easy to use .

-CG EZ Creme > Blackfire Sealant > SV BOS - warm finish , reflection , wet look , mirror finish .

For deep and extra warm wet finish Victoria Deep Cleanse or oily glaze and Victoria Concours wax .


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

Fusso99 King of Gloss used on my Leon just before I sold it earlier this year.
First time I'd used it, left a very nice deep wet look on the zenith gray.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

JODmeister said:


> Fusso99 King of Gloss used on my Leon just before I sold it earlier this year.
> First time I'd used it, left a very nice deep wet look on the zenith gray.


That look's mint :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

R222 Concours Wax (P21S concours wax), imho.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Obsession wax phaenna is simply stunning wax ,little goes very far,sample this have them in sample size quite lower than anywhere else.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

greymda said:


> R222 Concours Wax (P21S concours wax), imho.


This is 1 of the waxes that everyone keep's bringing up I might get some


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

if you're in the states (USA) - get some S100 Paste wax. same thing (at least majority say it is) but half the price


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

greymda said:


> if you're in the states (USA) - get some S100 Paste wax. same thing (at least majority say it is) but half the price


Im in the uk


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

only one downside - low durability (smth like 4 weeks). you should know this. 
and if you go for it - read the how-to. you don't have to let it haze. at all 

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/r222-concours-look-carnauba-wax-cat13.html


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

vics concours Sean show looks but will last longer than a lot of the show waxes,and you can layer and layer it and it gets better.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> vics concours Sean show looks but will last longer than a lot of the show waxes,and you can layer and layer it and it gets better.


I did that other thing with the car but don't know how to put pic's up it's shining :buffer:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

It's between vics concours & R222 they have got the best review's


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Vics concours out of those two


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> Vics concours out of those two


SOLD That's the 1 im getting :thumb:


----------

